# Ground Squirrel



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I shot this ground squirrel 7 yards away.

Using a .36 cal lead ball and looped 1842's tubes.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Love it!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you guys.
First time hunting with a natural fork.
I was happy with the out come.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice shot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot!!! Love that ring shooter!!!


----------

